# New web site - WCG and F@H



## Poppageek (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey guys! 
A few of us at XtremeSystems have been putting together a web site on WCG, F@H and GPUGrid. FAQs, HOWTOs, Project info and news, pics of farms and coming soon videos and cruncher profiles.

Anything submitted by a TPU Team member will be credited to the team member and Team. If you want pics of your farm, have links to FAQs or HOWTOs or good articles on what we are all doing please email to poppageek@poppageek.com or post at XS here.

*Make sure you mention you are from TPU and what your name is here!!!!*

If you like the idea of what we are doing and decide to do one yourselves forward me the link so I can link ya on the web page!



EDIT:
Guess I should give ya a URL  http://www.poppageek.com


----------



## dhoshaw (Mar 8, 2010)

Nice site, I just went over to check it out. 

I was touched by the Why? and In Memory Of sections; it was good to put a face to Loonym (RIP) and to find out that his daughter has found a good home.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks a ton dude!
If you want, feel free to add my WCG PPD Estimator (coded by me, then re-coded with a GUI by PVTCaboose1337: linky)
I've found that it gives pretty good estimates


----------



## blkhogan (Mar 8, 2010)

Very nice Poppageek. I will check more of it out this evening after work. What I did see was nice.


----------



## Poppageek (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for the remarks! 

Added link to WCG PPD Estimator in FAQS and added TPU WCG team to front page. Going to add a few pics to the Pics of Farms. If i do not choose yours and you want it included let me know. I just pick them at random.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 9, 2010)

ION, what about your essentials thread, maybe something can be used from it?

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1603277


Thanks a lot Poppageek for what you are doing.  I'll see what I have to send over to contribute to the site


----------



## Poppageek (Mar 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I*ON, what about your essentials thread, maybe something can be used from it?*
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1603277
> 
> ...



Link posted in FAQs page. Nice work Ion. 

<waves> -> ChickenPatty


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 10, 2010)

Poppageek said:


> Link posted in FAQs page. Nice work Ion.
> 
> <waves> -> ChickenPatty



Thank you


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 10, 2010)

Poppageek said:


> Link posted in FAQs page. Nice work Ion.
> 
> <waves> -> ChickenPatty



Thanks, I'm pretty confident that my Essentials thread should contain everything someone just starting with WCG could ever need/want


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 10, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks, I'm pretty confident that my Essentials thread should contain everything someone just starting with WCG could ever need/want



Yeah man, I agree.  It's got what you need and more


----------



## Poppageek (Mar 10, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Thanks, I'm pretty confident that my Essentials thread should contain everything someone just starting with WCG could ever need/want



No, Thank *YOU*!


----------



## Poppageek (Mar 11, 2010)

I am looking for volunteers to do a profile on for www.poppageek.com. Up to volunteer as to whether pic is included, and how much personal info. Mostly thinking about:

occupation
area of world ya live in
what got ya into crunching
why you still crunch
is it hobby, personal reasons or both
a little about your hardware and any links to pics of it


Volunteer only so either post here, PM me or email to poppageek @ Poppageek dot com


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 11, 2010)

Poppageek said:


> I am looking for volunteers to do a profile on for www.poppageek.com. Up to volunteer as to whether pic is included, and how much personal info. Mostly thinking about:
> 
> occupation
> area of world ya live in
> ...



YHPM


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 11, 2010)

Poppageek said:


> I am looking for volunteers to do a profile on for www.poppageek.com. Up to volunteer as to whether pic is included, and how much personal info. Mostly thinking about:
> 
> occupation
> area of world ya live in
> ...


I'll try to shoot you a PM with my info later today


----------



## Poppageek (Mar 13, 2010)

If you notice I missed giving someone proper credit, didn't post something someone wanted posted or any mistakes please let know. I am trying to double check everything but I do not want someone to feel left out if I miss or forget something.

Thanks!


----------

